
Congrats SpaceX on landing Falcon suborbital booster stage. Welcome to the club - awl130
https://twitter.com/JeffBezos/status/679116636310360067
======
ChuckMcM
I sort of felt this was in poor taste. I get that Bezos feels that Elon gets
more than his fair share of publicity but it's Bezos' fault for being so damn
secretive that nobody knows what Blue Origin is doing or why. I really lost a
lot of respect for Jeff today.

~~~
natch
I thought it was pretty public that they are making an amusement ride for rich
tourists.

